# OH SWEET GLORIOUS DAY!!! READ READ READ



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

so .. if anyone remembers that scholarship letter i wrote last year in like november for a thousand dollars














I GOT IT TODAY!!! thank the gods!! now i don't have to struggle to buy cheap feed and cut my herd so hard.. and i can finally pay off my debts to the ags and ndga and adga and not worry about school


i'm sooo happy i'm crying


yay :gift: :clap: :clap: :clap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :leap: :leap: arty: :balloons: :balloons: :dance: :dance: :dance: :dance: :balloons: :balloons: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :dance: :balloons: :clap: :clap: :clap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I am beaming for you! 

so what did you get the money for? just general use or anything specific?


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

general for themost part.. but half is going to school and half is going to goats till i can find a job.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thats awesome! :leap: Congratulations


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

congrats that is wonderful news..........I am very happy for you..... :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :stars: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo: :wahoo:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

again Congrats! Thats so cool that you won :stars:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thats great!! And yes I do remember it, it was very good.
Congratulations.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

nice! :wahoo:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

:wahoo: Congratulations!!! Shelly


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

:leap: :leap: :stars: :stars: :wahoo: congrats!


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS!!

:stars: :clap: :leap: :stars: :thumbup:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

That is so great!!! I am so happy for you!!!! :leap: :clap:  :stars: :dance: :wahoo: :hi5: :hug: :applaud:


----------

